# Arma 2 und Co ohne Steam + PMC von Steam?



## Nikitaman (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte dringend einen Rat.
Ich habe Arma 2 Combined Operations im Laden gekauft, also ohne Steam und es läuft auch ohne Steam.
Jetzt ist das Addon Private Military Company bei Steam im angebot und ich würde es mir gerne holen.
Funktioniert das Addon dann mit den beiden no Steam Teilen? 

MfG Nikita


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2012)

Wäre mir unbekannt das die ginge.


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2012)

Damit das Addon funktioniert, muss ja der Titel der dazu erforderlich ist, in der Steam Spieleliste sein.
Du kannst Steam-fremde Spiele hinzufügen unter "Spiele"
Vielleicht geht es dann

Einen Versuch ist es Wert


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nein das geht nicht


----------

